# Visiting Boyfriend UK Citizen - What Visa to apply



## swatiyardi (Apr 1, 2013)

UK VISA INQUIRY

ENQUIRER: UK citizen, residing Manchester, UK

APPLICANT: Indian citizen, residing Mumbai, India. (Left Job in Feb 2013)

I have known my partner since 2008 when we met through business. We became friends and remained in contact by email, social media, etc. Since January 2013 we have started a relationship and wish to live together in the UK. I have left my wife and have started legal separation.

PARTNER VISA: From reading UKBA information it appears that we cannot apply for a Partner Visa because we have to demonstrate living together for 2 years. (How can you do that with visa restrictions?)

WORK VISA: She is a Software Consultant, specializing in the Lawson M3 ERP product. She has the necessary technical certification in this area. She would be prepared to work as a freelance consultant in the UK. She would also be prepared to work as a UK employee, but has no job offer. Is there a Work Visa which she could apply under?

TOURIST VISA: The remaining option appears to be a Tourist Visa, but this is limited to 6 months before having to return and re-apply.

Please can you advise on which type of visa she can use in order to gain access to the UK. Are there any alternatives to the above?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You really should not put such personal info on a public website. Your girlfriend can't come to the UK on a "girlfriend" visa. You either have to marry her or she has to get a work visa in her own right, which are desperately hard to come by right now.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

swatiyardi said:


> UK VISA INQUIRY
> 
> ENQUIRER: UK citizen, residing Manchester, UK
> 
> ...



You also could not apply for a partner visa since you are still married - in fact, you have only startd legal separation procedures according to you post. 

You need to be divorced before even a partner visa can be applied for.

At the moment there is only a tourist visa eligible for your girlfriend.


----------



## swatiyardi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, 

Thanks for the Reply. Amy, I am new to this forum and when i posted it i realized i should not add all these personal details. And since then i am trying to edit the thread details but not sure how to do that?_[Done - Mod]_
Any idea how to edit this information in thread? 

Also need one more help on this - 
1) since now only tourist visa is option? can we apply as a general visitor (visiting friends?) for 6 months? and also if my girl friend travel here for 2 years like this? (6 months in India & 6 months in UK) will this period be considered as genuine relations for applying unmarried partner later? 

2) my GF is not doing job now so will she get tourist visa easily? she has visited UK once in 2008 for 3 months on business visa. but since now she wont be having employment letter to come back, 
she do have property mortgage having home loan for her own property. what documents will be helpful to show to border agency to prove that she will return back India after 6 months? 

kindly help on this. your valuable advice really helpful for both of us. 
Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) no, that arrangement won't work for unmarried partner visa. You and Miss India must be living together at the same address and have documented proof of this (tenancy contract, utility bills, Council Tax or similar) in order for the ECO to consider your application. 

2) sadly, because India is a higher risk country (than say Australia or Canada), it doesn't look like Miss India's chances for visitor visas are very good given that she isn't working. This isn't to say that she _won't_ be approved for a visa, but she'll have to work extra hard to prove that she won't be an overstayer and will actually leave when she says she will. Having a job to come back to in India would go a long way to helping her plead her case.


----------

